# CPU Quota error for the last few weeks



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I've been having a bit of trouble from time to time with this message being shown to me:

This Account Has Exceeded Its CPU Quota

Please contact this site's webmaster.

Wait a few minutes and use your browser's "Back" button or click here to try again.

If you are the webmaster, your account may have gotten this error for one or more of the following reasons:

* Your account has used more than its share of the cpu in the past 60 second sliding window.
* Your account has too many concurrent processes running simultanously.
* Your account has consumed too much memory.
* Your site was recently very busy trying to run inefficient scripts.

The solution would be to optimize your applications to use less CPU.
Adding appropriate indeces to your SQL tables can often help reduce CPU.
Using static .html documents instead of painful .php scripts will practically eliminate CPU usage.

When I see the message I am unable to get into the website using the bookmarked home page. I have to look for different ways to enter. Today I looked up a private message I received in my email, I opened it and entered the site via the private message itself. Very strange. Once I get into the site everything is normal...for a while. Any possible answers??...Thanks.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I just ride it out.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I had that message a few minutes ago. Waited a few seconds, hit refresh and I was back in.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I guess that's all ya can do. I just got it again a few minutes ago and slid back in through another entry. Keeping Email or private messages let's me get right back in through them...Computer thingies is weird...:smt017


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

coincidentally it happened when I clicked on the link for this thread the first time, that was weird.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

It's a server issue... and also the forum is growing more, which means more traffic being on the site at one time. At some point I'm going to have to move the forum to a dedicated server, but that cost alot and right now there is no way I can afford it.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Then I'm gonna just have to live with it like it is...:smt038...:smt083...:goofy:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

unpecador said:


>


My thoughts exactly. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Did you notice my new "Supporting Member" designation? Now you can afford the new server! :smt023


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...How could I pass up such a great deal...With today's economy it's one of the few bargains available...How big is the "NEW SERVER" ???...LMAO...:anim_lol:...:smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

js said:


> It's a server issue... and also the forum is growing more, which means more traffic being on the site at one time. At some point I'm going to have to move the forum to a dedicated server, but that cost alot and right now there is no way I can afford it.


How much is a lot?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> How much is a lot?


about 150.00 a month...and that's pretty much an entry server. It also depends if software (mysql, php, etc.) is preloaded on the drive(s) or not. If not, there is software cost that is involved as well. It starts to add up after adding options like cpanels or e-mail. At some point I'm going to have to make the move... that's for sure. We are at 8,000 members right now and the database is growing in size, everyday. Right now the database alone is over 200mb. That's just text!


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

If I am a supporting member can I get into the classifieds??


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...After about 21 more posts there abouts...I have a "couple" more to go myself...:smt022


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm curious...couple of weeks ago I was allowed up to 4 lines of txt for my signature. Went to update and add in the Sig this evening, and now its telling me I can only have 2 lines of text. Is this just a space saving action? Presuming it is, and remind me next month to make a forum donation, this site is worth it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

JagFarlane said:


> Is this just a space saving action? Presuming it is


that's exactly it... With almost 10,000 members, space and resources are getting tight. Until I can afford the cost of a dedicated server every month, I've got to start making some changes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JagFarlane said:


> remind me next month to make a forum donation, this site is worth it.


Why wait? :smt033:watching:


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

JagFarlane said:


> and remind me next month to make a forum donation, *this site is worth it*.


...Shouldn't need more motivation than this...Who knows if "next month" will ever get here anyway??...This place will last longer than a case of beer also...:smt033:smt038


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

DarrylS said:


> ...Shouldn't need more motivation than this...Who knows if "next month" will ever get here anyway??...This place will last longer than a case of beer also...:smt033:smt038


LOL motivation comes in the form of the next paycheck. Esp when one just purchased a new handgun. Just have to ensure to write in the donation in next paychecks budget.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...as tight as my "_penny pinchin' lady_" is these days, I can sure appreciate that full well..._*( no dear I didn't buy that gun...:buttkick:...ouch, ouch )*_...


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Is this the same problem as "database error" that I just got a few minutes ago?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Is this the same problem as "database error" that I just got a few minutes ago?


No... The hosting company rebooted the server. While the reboot is taking place it creates an error with the datebase (mysql).


----------

